# engagement picture!



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww so cute, congrats.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww, really nice  I love that your fiance is so supportive of your horse passion  

Great photo!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

That is gorgeous! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww! That is cute =) Very nice =) When I get engaged, my horse is going to be involved too lol


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Love it! Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! My fiance tries so hard. We took pictures of him on the horse as well we just haven't gotten those back yet. He will go for a trail ride with me once in a while and really tries to pretend he loves it


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful picture! Best wishes to you. Very sweet that he _tries_ to be part of your horse passion. Sounds like a good man. :wink:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

What a beautiful photo! 
I wish you both the very best.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice picture! Congrats!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice picture. Can't wait to see the others. Congrats!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your engagement 

That is such a beautiful photo


----------



## paintedgait (Oct 22, 2010)

Gorgeous picture! congratulations!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely photo and congrats


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just had engagement pictures done yesterday with my fiance and I had to use my horse for a few of them! We only have one back, but I thought I would share!


Beautiful!!!!! Ijust got engaged and waiting for our engagement photos back. Hope you post the rest of them on here. Can't wait to see them. Make sure to post them in the general discussion section


----------



## Katie x (Aug 24, 2010)

awwwwwww beautiful pic & horse


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful picture and congrats!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Adorable picture! and Congratulations! Sounds like a good guy


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

You guys look great! When you get the other ones back be sure to post them!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I do hope you come back to post more of the photos you guys had done. It's very exciting!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats! The picture turned out beautiful.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

That is SO adorable<3 I am going to that when I am older!!!


----------



## jamt72 (Oct 24, 2010)

Heres is what I did for our wedding, my fiance and I dressed up like cowboys. I even found a pink cowgirl hat and had someone decorated up with tulle down the back with pearls strings and flowers around the brim and had pink boots too. I invited everyone to dress up as cowboys and girls and everyone had a good time. I even had the cake done up with a horse shoe on top and black cowboy hats placed around it . It was really a good day.


----------

